# Is it okay to feed Exotic Nutrition’s Insect Eater Diet?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't feed it, but I'm just wondering. 

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein, min ……..30.6% 
Crude Fat, min …………...5.9% 
Crude Fiber, max ……..…. 6.3% 
Crude Ash, max …………..5.9% 
Moisture Content, max …56.8% 
Calcium (CA), min ………..2.2% 
Phosphorus (P), min ……..1.1


Ingredients: 
Chicken meat, blood meal, whole eggs, apple, pear, bananas, carrots, sweat potatoes, wheat germ, honey, whole crickets, whole mealworms, whole grasshoppers, Fish oil (source of omega-3 fatty acids) lecithin (source of phospholipids) vitamins and minerals
No Artificial Preservatives


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this the canned stuff or the stuff that looks like pellets? If its the canned stuff I heard that no one that tried it could get the hedgies to eat it, and if its the pellets, I heard that they are to hard for hedgies to eat.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Just saw this, but for the benefit of completeness. For the canned stuff, it smells to high heaven, but my hog seems to really like it. I freeze it into cubes, then nuke a cube in the microwave to defrost every so often (instead of offering mince that night) for her.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I was originally considering feeding this before I found these forums. The food contains freeze dried mealworms, which I've heard hedgies have trouble digesting properly and can cause impacted bowels.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I wouldn't In my opinion. I really don't like the idea of any commercial food being marketed to hedgehogs. I guess if you wanted to try it out I would always add a high quality cat food in with it. And if what the other members are saying is true it might be a waste to buy if they wont eat it. :?


----------

